# Add me to the fold



## myersn024 (Jun 16, 2009)

Well, I had been looking for a while and I had almost decided to put off the purchase for a while longer.....until I walked into the gun store in Arlington, TX today. In the case they had a chrome Rock Island 1911 with wood grips that I fell in love with. The fit and finish on this thing seems top notch, and I'm very happy with the purchase thus far. I'm going to the gun show in Fort Worth tomorrow to try to find some cheap reloads so I can break it in on Sunday. I'll post up some pics later when I get back to my camera and have a chance to clean the packing grease off the pistol. I'll also let everyone know how the break in goes after I get back from shooting on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Welcome to the fold as a Follower of Saint John Moses Browning.


----------



## myersn024 (Jun 16, 2009)

Here's a picture of my new baby. Please forgive the crapy photo. I left my point-and-shoot at my mother-in-law's house and my phone's built-in camera isn't very good.


----------



## myersn024 (Jun 16, 2009)

Well, I don't have anything to report since I wasn't able to go shoot today......my wife had company over all afternoon and my shooting buddy made plans before they left. The break-in will happen a little later this week, and I'll be sure to let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats on the purchase! :smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Not seen a RIA all shiny like that. Congrats on your new friend.:smt023


----------



## nUgZ (Nov 22, 2009)

How'd you end up liking the gun? Any problems so far?


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations - that's a great looking piece.

Let us know how you like it.

:smt1099


----------



## Bgreg (Jan 29, 2010)

Great purchase. Where's the range report?


----------

